# My first 1 oz. gold



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/10560/GOLD001.jpg


----------



## lazersteve (May 7, 2007)

GoGold,

Great picture. How much is there and how was it produced?

Welcome to the forum,

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 7, 2007)

she's a beaut.. congrats gogold


----------



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

From strip solution and refining system!

She look's good but I want much pure(9999)!
Please let me know how to do pure and step?(Use AR or...?)

Thanks :roll:


----------



## lazersteve (May 7, 2007)

What karat is it now?


----------



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

I think she's Upper than 22K but
Before compare 24k color little different.
Please help?


----------



## lazersteve (May 7, 2007)

Just follow the AR process as documented in the referenced posts.


----------



## Fever (May 7, 2007)

Well Done!

*drools*

Fever


----------



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

Can you send AR form by e-mail


----------



## M-G-P (May 18, 2007)

Nice jog Gogold..

I hope to get going trwared my first soon ! working on getting every thing setup now maybe in the next few weeks I can atleast do some reverse platting. tring to find every thing for my cell now . with little to no cash lol

cant whait to start getting some bars like that 
what kind of scrap did that come from?


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2007)

MGP,

What do you lack to have your test cell ready, maybe I can help you out a little with a care package?



gogold said:


> Can you send AR form by e-mail



The info is all right here. Check out the Shining Gold topic. Read thru it all. Harold makes an excellent summary of a tried and true purification method. Of course, you'll need to redissolve the gold, butI'm sure you already knew that.

Steve


----------



## gogoldgold (May 29, 2007)

Use AP for few little finger, and then hcl-cl make Pure gold!
Anyway, thankyou lazersteve again ^.^


----------



## lazersteve (May 29, 2007)

Great job GoGold,

It's always nice to see folks break then chains of nitric acid. :wink: I'm still weening myself of the stuff.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (May 29, 2007)

Very nice gold. I like it


----------



## phoenix_phx_ (Apr 2, 2008)

It's little but beautyful Great work.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 2, 2008)

Gogold,

How did you form the long piece. Was it in a mold?

Nice work!


----------

